# Ann Arbor Question



## Tim s (Apr 17, 2022)

Will there still be the show bike categories? Looking forward to it and more info about the swap/show. Tim


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2022)

Yes..


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 18, 2022)

The Show and Swap are no longer in Ann Arbor, Mi.
Event has moved to new location !...Monroe County Fairgrounds.









						Swap Meet | Monroe Bicycle Show | Monroe
					

The nation's biggest, oldest and best Classic bicycle swap meet and show. Over 10,000 bikes on display. Over 275 vintage and collectable bicycle vendors in 2019. Monroebikeshow.com




					www.monroebikeshow.com
				




All the information can be found in this tread.








						40th Ann Arbor Bicycle Show in Monroe, Mi. May 1, 2022 | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

The 40th Annual Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show has changed Locations! Mark Your calendar for May 01, 2022 Monroe County Fairgrounds, Monroe, Michigan




					thecabe.com


----------



## Tim s (Apr 19, 2022)

Thanks, I plan on being there for only the second time. Tim


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 19, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Thanks, I plan on being there for only the second time. Tim



Tim,
39 years in Ann Arbor, the 40th Anniversary will the 1st for All of us in Monroe, MI.


----------

